# Kempstone and Roman Carbide bits



## chengiz (Oct 30, 2010)

Could anyone shed some light on the quality and advisability of using router bits made by Kempstone and Roman Carbide. These two manufacturers, unlike most mainstream router bit makers, ship their products to India. However, I have not tried their products, having purchased excellent quality Amana Tools and Whiteside bits in the past. Any experience of Kempston and Roman Carbide bits would be a great help as I am thinking of buying a few of their bits. Thanks.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have purchased and used some Roman carbide router bits. They were not being supplied any more through my local woodworking store. I used most of them already. They performed well. The store was supplying mostly Whiteside. 
I think the customers were requesting Whiteside. They still have some left. Nothing I really need though. They did everything I need, but I did not try to push it to the limit. They seem like a quality bit. Hope this helps


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

I spent my last days before retirement flying back and forth to my headquarters 100 miles from Mumbai - being in the technical end of the world you can say two things about Indian products - they are really good and on par with the French and British or really bad being lower than the worst that the Chinese can penny-pinch down. Most have gotten much better over the last decade and I would try one just to see. I am seriously considering a Indian Metal lathe 13"x40" for my gunsmithing operation. The Indians were masters of metallurgy when Stonehenge was being built.

Good Luck - Baker


----------



## Greyghost(65) (Jan 14, 2013)

*Kempston router bits*



chengiz said:


> Could anyone shed some light on the quality and advisability of using router bits made by Kempstone and Roman Carbide. These two manufacturers, unlike most mainstream router bit makers, ship their products to India. However, I have not tried their products, having purchased excellent quality Amana Tools and Whiteside bits in the past. Any experience of Kempston and Roman Carbide bits would be a great help as I am thinking of buying a few of their bits. Thanks.


I have been using the Kempston bits for a few years now. I use them mainly on Maple and mdf and found that they have stood up fairly well. Greyghost


----------



## chengiz (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks, its assuring to learn about some Indian products being good but my experience has been very varied. Quality depends enormously between one company and another. The trick is to find a good company, I guess.


----------



## chengiz (Oct 30, 2010)

Arcola60 said:


> I have purchased and used some Roman carbide router bits. They were not being supplied any more through my local woodworking store. I used most of them already. They performed well. The store was supplying mostly Whiteside.
> I think the customers were requesting Whiteside. They still have some left. Nothing I really need though. They did everything I need, but I did not try to push it to the limit. They seem like a quality bit. Hope this helps


Thanks, that's a big help. Always scared that a bit of carbide will shear off while I am routing!


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Never had the carbide shear but I did send a 1/4" bit out at 30k rpm when the shaft sheared - very exiting.

Baker


----------



## chengiz (Oct 30, 2010)

rwbaker said:


> Never had the carbide shear but I did send a 1/4" bit out at 30k rpm when the shaft sheared - very exiting.
> 
> Baker


That sounds scary!


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Things are only scary the first time, the second time and beyond you learn how to walk behind large I beams from one part of the plant to the other, you switch to 100% 1/2 inch shafts, etc. That way when it goes at least you have a bit of protection. Beside compared to formula cars and hydroplanes - the rest of life is reasonably safe.


----------

